# Joel Rosenberg



## Big Don (Jun 3, 2011)

*Minneapolis Gun Rights Advocate Joel Rosenberg Dies*

Updated: Friday, 03 Jun 2011, 10:04 AM CDT
Published : Friday, 03 Jun 2011, 9:04 AM CDT
   MINNEAPOLIS - Joel Rosenberg, a Minneapolis  gun rights advocate and author of several fantasy novels, has died. His  wife, Felicia, posted a message on the &#8220;Free Joel Rosenberg&#8221; website,  saying he died Thursday evening at Hennepin County Medical Center.
_&#8220;On  Wednesday afternoon, June 1, 2011, Joel had a respiratory depression  that caused a heart attack, anoxic brain damage and major organ failure.  Despite the very best efforts of the paramedics and the team at  Hennepin County Medical Center, Joel was pronounced brain dead at around  5:37 p.m. Thursday June 2nd, In accordance with his wishes, he shared  the gift of life through organ and tissue donation.&#8221;_

I loved the Guardians of the Flame novels and the Keepers of the Hidden ways series


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 3, 2011)

If you can find a copy of D'Shai, buy it or borrow it.  It's an entertaining read.  RIP, Mr. Rosenberg.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 3, 2011)

I loved the Guardians of the Flame series..but he seemed to start out with a story in mind that ran off the rails into the trees after book 5. I think "_The Road Home"_ was the last one I read. I should re-read the first five books in his memory.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 3, 2011)

Same I read the Guardians of the Flame series ages ago and loved them, 
A great loss.


----------

